# Smoked Pork



## johnnyg (Apr 15, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] I have an offset smoker & have about an years experience smoker "Q" on it.

I have had various results.
Today I have a 5lb butt & an 8 lb shoulder on it.

I have a charcoal base, with 6 month cured hickory wood on it.
I put both pieces of meat on at 12:30pm today. 
My goal is to have super tender & juicy pork for tomorrow's dinner, and pulled pork (with the butt) tonight for a snack.
I have held my smoker at 225 - 250 since 12:30 (about 4 hours), what is the best thing for me to do from here?

I an thinking about pulling the both pieces off about 7-8pm tonight.
I would like to snack on the butt then. Then put the shoulder in the oven in the morning for about 5 hours (wrapped in foil) to be ready for Easter dinner about 1:30pm.

Thoughts? 
Comments?[/FONT]


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

HH says to ask how many six-packs have you opened since 12:30?  It should take a six-pack and a half to do all of it.


----------



## johnnyg (Apr 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> HH says to ask how many six-packs have you opened since 12:30?  It should take a six-pack and a half to do all of it.



About six beers......I think...not real sure, 'cause i've dipped into a little of the local homebrew white liquor as well


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

are we in the same time zone?  It's about 5 pm here.  HH says the 5-pounder should be about done.  The shoulder will take a couple more beers.  Keep the temp at 225 to 230, he says.


----------



## johnnyg (Apr 15, 2006)

yep

5:00ish here too

still have an internal temp of 140-ish on the 5lber though


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

HH has gone upstairs to nap (alone, Alix....) before the thundering hordes arrive so I can't ask him anymore questions, johnnyg.

I can tell you that HH usually doesn't go by internal temps.  You could always pull a hunk offa the 5-pounder to taste test.  Sorry I can't be more help.  HH does all the Q around here, so I am flying blind now.


----------



## 240brickman (Apr 20, 2006)

Johnny---how did it turn out? I suspect it was awesome.



			
				johnnyg said:
			
		

> I w[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]ould like to snack on the butt then.[/FONT]


 
Well, me too  


--J


----------

